# sublimation ink and gelsprinter



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

Forgive me if this a stoopid question.. I find I learn lots from my stupid questions.  What is the difference between the gelspinter ink and dye sublimation ink? Thanks much!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the gel printers use what is called gel ink..a different formulation than normal ink. But it is NOT sublimation. regular gel ink can be used just as a regular printer. I have not used the regular gel ink for transfer so I do not know how well it works. Sublimation ink is a special ink that reacts to heat...turning the ink into a gas..then pressure from a press forces the gas into *polyester* material where it bonds with the fiber becoming a part of the garment/substrate. If you use sublimation ink on blends of polyester/cotton, the bonding is only on the polyester and the color on cotton will wash off giving a sort of faded look. Recently gel SUBLIMATION ink has come on the market and is used for Ricoh gel printers. I use it and it works well.

Most sublimation ink for desktop printers are for certain Epson printers. The only gel ink printers I know of are the Ricoh GX7000 and GX5050. You can get gel sublimation ink for both of these.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I learned a lot from your 'stoopid' question  so please excuse me asking another few questions!! These questions relate to using Sublijet gel cartridges.

1. Do you have to print to special transfer papers? If so, which?

2. What fabric type should one choose to heat press to? Does the fabric have to be treated beforehand?

3. Other substrates - are these treated or special in anyway? What transfer papers?

I'm likely going to purchase one of these printers tomorrow 

Cheers

John


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> I learned a lot from your 'stoopid' question  so please excuse me asking another few questions!! These questions relate to using Sublijet gel cartridges.
> 
> 1. Do you have to print to special transfer papers? If so, which?
> 
> ...


I would call one of the suppliers for sublimation I know conde has the information on their website I use an epson 4800 inkjet and not much about the gel unites most people like the gel they say that there is no clogging of the inks. and prints just as nice.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

about the gel sublimation ink....you only need to use the same type of sublimation paper as you would use with any sublimation system. The fabric does not have to be pretreated, but you can only use on 100% polyester garments or polymer coated hard surfaces...just like regular sublimation. Any print on cotton will not bond and will wash off

In general...gel sublimation ink is used just as the regular inkjet sublimation inks

And I like much better


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the answer Charles, I've now got some Trupix paper, printer's arrived and unpacked but not yet installed!

John


----------



## Scriptic 81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hmmm... The things that make u go hmmm. lol 
Thanks for the info guys


----------



## wizard1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but does sublijet or any sublimation gel clog less than sub ink?
thank you


----------



## navin (Jan 28, 2018)

HI everybody, Can we use Gel sublimation ink (normally for Ricoh) in Epson printers as we heard it creates less printerhead clogging than dye sublimation ink?...thanks for your reply


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

navin said:


> HI everybody, Can we use Gel sublimation ink (normally for Ricoh) in Epson printers as we heard it creates less printerhead clogging than dye sublimation ink?...thanks for your reply


Two different technologies - cant be done. One of the keys to a Ricoh not clogging is they have timed maintenance (micro cleans) that happen automatically.


----------

